# Kindle Sleeve on Sale



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted this on the Amazon board but since so many have migrated here & it'll probably get buried there with all the questions...

No reviews (or measurements that I could find) but it looks like it could be good protection for the Kindle without the cover - looks like it might not work with the cover though...on sale for $9.99.

Black Neoprene Protective Sleeve Case for Amazon Kindle - SALE!



















_(Updated with pic and links. - Admin.)_


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

A slipcase is more my speed, since I prefer to read without the cover. I also prefer to read naked, but that's neither here nor there. $10 is also pretty appealing, though I'll probably wait on some reviews.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Everything in life is better when you're naked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> Everything in life is better when you're naked.


Skiing? Paint ball?


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Post-hole digging?  Beekeeping?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Good examples of "bad naked".


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The sleeve looks nice enough, but I do not like the sound of tearing velcro. Gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------

